# My homage to bach



## Oscardude (Jun 7, 2019)

I love bach and this is my homage to him. Instead of trying to imitate his gorgeous fluid counterpoint, I went ahead and put my own spin on it by allowing the other voices (mostly found in the left hand) to shine and intrude as percussive "sound effects". I call it Endlessly Partita

Also haha, a sub to my channel would mean the world to me


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

It's very impressive, but just not to my taste!

(I already subscribed, )


----------



## Oscardude (Jun 7, 2019)

haha thanks for listening


----------



## lachlan1415 (Jul 30, 2018)

I really like the dissonances of the theme and the resolution. Just a point of criticism/ suggestion: it may be good to vary the texture a little bit. I like the ending but the theme is repeated a lot and it may get a little bit repetitive. Other than that I love this piece and your fantastic playing.

If you wouldn't mind, I also have composed something in tribute to Bach and Mozart and it would be great if you could check it out:


----------

